

Has Foursquare peaked? - yakto
http://yak.to/tech/p.bf/Has-Foursquare-peaked

======
yakto
I'm curious what the HN crowd thinks about using Google Insights for Search as
a proxy for measuring consumer traction. Thoughts?

